# ICP Reopens: "Public, Private, Secret" Show



## cgw (Jun 25, 2016)

Worth a look:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/24/a...egion&WT.nav=c-column-middle-span-region&_r=0


----------



## limr (Jun 25, 2016)

Hmmm, might have to hop on a train soon. I'd been there a few times at its midtown location and they have had some interesting stuff. I think the last time I went was to see the "Capa in color" exhibit.


----------



## Didereaux (Jun 26, 2016)

Since the OP  omitted a couple minor things...like what is an ICP, and where is it   
International center of Photography in New York City
'Public, Private, Secret': Peek at International Center of Photography's New Museum


----------



## table1349 (Jun 27, 2016)

If you read the first two sentences in the article it tells you what the ICP is and where it is at.


----------

